# To Sync Photos from iPhone to iPad ??



## NorPlan1 (Feb 3, 2018)

My Query is to Sync Photos taken with iPhone to be Automatically synced in my iPad Photos app.. Help Appreciated, Cheers Thanks...:whistling:


----------



## HulkNotes (Aug 12, 2018)

Icloud is the best way to do it. Log-in on your icloud in both device and it will automatically sync.


----------

